

Announcing Transcriptic Platform - frisco
https://www.transcriptic.com/blog/2014/07/15/transcriptic-platform.html

======
frisco
This post is actually two weeks old, but we never did the "Show HN: We built
an API for biological research" we had been thinking of doing so I figured
this would still be relevant.

We also released a new web app today:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/blog/2014/08/05/new-web-
app.htm...](https://www.transcriptic.com/blog/2014/08/05/new-web-app.html)

We've been working on this stuff for a long time. Shipping feels good.

~~~
kyberias
Congratulations! It has been a long time since I considered changing jobs, but
now I'm actually considering applying. :)

------
dekhn
From the first time I cloned a gene (that had already been isolated, and
stored in a plasmid) into E.Coli, I've wanted programmatic biology. Doing
manual bio work is tedious, error prone, and wasteful, but just talking to
instruments in a uniform way has been a major problem. Thanks for making one
of the first real ventures into that world.

------
mulligan
Interesting. Similar to another company, literally down the street from them:
[http://emeraldtherapeutics.com/](http://emeraldtherapeutics.com/)

------
jlebar
SaaS: Science as a Service.

